# Where Are All The Reports?



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

It seems this "Texas Tarpon" forum has died a little bit this year. Fishing has been really good for us between POC and the Brazos. I'm just curious how everyone else is doing.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

I donâ€™t know why folks donâ€™t report any more. For the past 7 years, Iâ€™ve been tied up with work and havenâ€™t been able to get to the coast very often. When I have gotten out I have posted up what Iâ€™ve seen and experienced-good or bad. â€œIn the old daysâ€ that was how it was on this forum. I learned a lot about fishing for tarpon in Texas by reading posts and getting together with other 2Coolers to fish and exchange ideas. My plan for next year is to get back to tarpon fishing more. For better or worse youâ€™ll be reading more from me then.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

They are out there. Go get them. Seeing the surf cams this week made me think the same thought. But if you are a tarpon chaser, you don't really want to sound the alarm, and I didn't expect there to be any chatter on this forum. Tight lipped group for sure.


----------



## 5 O (Dec 10, 2010)

It seems like before the reports would come in after the good days were over. Waiting the next run of calm surf.


----------



## TreyW81 (Jul 26, 2016)

*Help*

I have tried doing some research but can't find much on Tarpon around POC that is real informative. If anybody reads this that is willing to help with any advice I would appreciate it.

I generally stay inshore for trout/reds or go nearshore and try to find cobia so this is a new venture for me.

I am heading to POC this weekend and will report, good or bad. I have a general idea of what I want to do and try but I am worried about the time of year.

Thanks


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Cozumel Annie said:


> It seems this "Texas Tarpon" forum has died a little bit this year. Fishing has been really good for us between POC and the Brazos. I'm just curious how everyone else is doing.


I don't mean this to sound as snarky as it's going to sound... but if you've had such good fishing this year, how about posting a few yourself? I can't think of any better way to liven things up.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

pocjetty said:


> I don't mean this to sound as snarky as it's going to sound... but if you've had such good fishing this year, how about posting a few yourself? I can't think of any better way to liven things up.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

I caught one the other day in a castnet at the bait spot....does that count?
snookered


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

Unfortunately I always forget to take pics, but they're there. Around the Colorado to the Brazos 25'-30' of water.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Snookered said:


> I caught one the other day in a castnet at the bait spot....does that count?
> snookered





Cozumel Annie said:


> Unfortunately I always forget to take pics, but they're there. Around the Colorado to the Brazos 25'-30' of water.


That's a good start. Thank you both.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

pocjetty said:


> That's a good start. Thank you both.


POC, since you're such a sport with all your posts and tips, I'll send you a spot in your neck of the woods that you might be able to get a small one like that on a very small fly...might be fun to at least go look at it...

check your pm...
snookered


----------

